# Favorite Non-Operatic/Choral/Oratorio/Requium/Mass/Symphonic Orchestral Vocal Work



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Maybe this should have been in the Stupid Thread Ideas thread (maybe I will anyway :lol, but I was wondering what is left. I guess there are stage works and other such stuff, so I shall post mine:
*
Beethoven's Egmont!*

Or did I even exclude Egmont (is it symphonic?). Uh oh. Perhaps Cage's 4'33" is the only one that fits my limited description! 

What is your favorite orchestral vocal work that is not operatic, choral, oratorio, requiem, mass, or symphony?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Mahler's Kindertotenlieder.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Barber: Knoxville Summer of 1915 and Dover Beach, these are vocal works on their own.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Let Me Tell You by Hans Abrahamsen might fit your fantastic description...


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

I haven't heard many, but to throw out a few great French works, Ravel's Shéhérézade and Berlioz's Les nuits d'été are both damn good. Mahler's Songs of a Wayfarer is pretty good too. You haven't left us with terribly many options


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Copland, _Lincoln Portrait_.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Mozart's concert aria "Popoli di Tessaglia...Io non chiedo" sung by Natalie Dessay.

Now a warning! -- I'm going into "stupid thread mode" -- nothing personal . . . 
The question "What is your favorite orchestral vocal work that is not operatic, choral, oratorio, requiem, mass, or symphony?" is not sufficiently delimited! Rather it's so open-ended you can drive a truck through it!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Roger Knox said:


> Mozart's concert aria "Popoli di Tessaglia...Io non chiedo" sung by Natalie Dessay.
> 
> Now a warning! -- I'm going into "stupid thread mode" -- nothing personal . . .
> The question "What is your favorite orchestral vocal work that is not operatic, choral, oratorio, requiem, mass, or symphony?" is not sufficiently delimited! Rather it's so open-ended you can drive a truck through it!


Let's add more restrictions such as no lieder. What else?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Madrigals allowed?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Madrigals allowed?


I suppose if they are classical orchestral works.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Let's add more restrictions such as no lieder. What else?


Coloratura concerto by Gliere.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> Coloratura concerto by Gliere.


Nice. Never heard of that one before but I like it. Here is a fine rendition of it.

But can anyone tell me if Cecilia Bartoli has attempted this piece?


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

"Sirens" -- third of Debussy's _Nocturnes_ for orchestra with wordless female chorus?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

New Sunshine Porchestra plays A Porkney Wedding...


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

SixFootScowl said:


> Maybe this should have been in the Stupid Thread Ideas thread (maybe I will anyway :lol, but I was wondering what is left. I guess there are stage works and other such stuff, so I shall post mine:
> *
> Beethoven's Egmont!*
> 
> ...


Almost a year later, but THANK YOU. I was just going to post a thread like this. My issue is that I don't like opera or for that matter the other types of work you listed. I have tried them, but they are not my thing. The perfect classical diction...the r rolls just not my thing. That said, I love vocal music. I'm wondering if I'm out of luck under the general 'classical' genre. I'm going to try to find everything posted above and give it a go, but if anyone has any suggestions I'd appreciate it. I guess the only aria I can think of that I enjoy is the aria Lakmé: Duo des fleurs but that's about it.


----------

